# What are you wearing?



## hangover (Nov 15, 2015)

I like to wear my heart on my t-shirts.....and I like to hang loose in the bottom half.....

http://noisebot.com/













https://www.etsy.com/listing/251890586/hippy-pants-with-orange-black-and-white?ref=related-0


----------



## AprilT (Nov 15, 2015)

Well, nice feet if nothing else.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 15, 2015)

Sweatpants and a pocket-T, was wearing Levi jeans (and tee shirt) before when out shopping.  Dress super casual every day, like the outdoors.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2015)

Cute trousers 


 I'm wearing Sweatpants and a Blue and white cable  jumper (sweater )...it's 11pm and only 11 degrees outside...

Earlier I was wearing camel coloured skinny jeans , cream collarless overshirt, and a dark brown pinstriped waistcoat (vest)


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 15, 2015)

Jeans and a teal sweat shirt..


----------



## Pappy (Nov 15, 2015)

Shorts and a tee shirt.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 15, 2015)

A rather colorful summer type beach dress, comfy enough to wear to bed.


----------



## Linda (Nov 15, 2015)

Hangover, I like your colorful pants.  I had to look down to see what I was wearing.  I usually wear green because that's what I usually buy.  Today I am wearing brown crocs because my husband wasn't here when I got up to help me put soxs on so I could wear sneakers.  Gosh, I am spoiled.   If my life depended on it, I COULD put my socks on but it hurts me to get it on my right foot.  I'm wearing blue jeans and a black and white horizontal striped t-shirt.  If I were leaving the property I'd change my cloths a bit.


----------



## Linda (Nov 15, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Cute trousers
> 
> 
> I'm wearing Sweatpants and a Blue and white cable  jumper (sweater )...it's 11pm and only 11 degrees outside...
> ...


Hollydolly, a book I just finished today kept talking about jumpers.  It was written by an Australian and takes place down under. To me, when I was a little girl, here on the west coast, a jumper was a dress that you need to wear a blouse under as there wasn't much on top.   I figured out pretty quick in the book they were talking about a top.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 15, 2015)

Hangover, love the whole outfit! My t shirts come from Northern Sun. My favorite is a drawing of Shakespeare with the caption " This **** Writes Itself". Also did you know What are you wearing is sometimes the intro to colorful conversation...I know my minds in the gutter. Nothing racy here a pale green sweater and jeans.

Interesting how "dressing up" can make us feel though. I have an interview on Tuesday. Have to be on the freaking train by 7am. But I have a outfit picked out already. Long black skirt, a cover sweater...hubby says it make me look like an Italian widow but I don't know. The change to a dress and tasteful jewelry makes me hold my head up higher.


----------



## imp (Nov 15, 2015)

In this climate? As little as possible, usually!    

imp


----------



## Linda (Nov 15, 2015)

imp said:


> In this climate? As little as possible, usually!
> 
> imp


Imp, if you are naked, thanks for not telling us.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 15, 2015)

Oh please Imp, let's not go there...


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 15, 2015)

Love the outfit! I am rocking my Indian Rani look. Sandals with crystals  on them, emerald green Sikh embroidered two 
piece suit. Silver bracelets, chandelier earrings. Jeweled pins in my hip length braid. Just another day. Lol.


----------



## Linda (Nov 15, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Love the outfit! I am rocking my Indian Rani look. Sandals with crystals  on them, emerald green Sikh embroidered two
> piece suit. Silver bracelets, chandelier earrings. Jeweled pins in my hip length braid. Just another day. Lol.


You sound cool Shalimar, I wish you lived closer to me so we could hang out!


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 15, 2015)

Cold and rainy here today, so sweatpants and heavy knit top.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 15, 2015)

Black yoga pants, black 3/4 sleeve scoop neck t-shirt.  No jewelry, black slide slippers.  Eating plain white yogurt.  Not austere, just relaxing.  Oh, and I forgot, a band-aid on my right thumb.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2015)

Linda said:


> Hollydolly, a book I just finished today kept talking about jumpers.  It was written by an Australian and takes place down under. To me, when I was a little girl, here on the west coast, a jumper was a dress that you need to wear a blouse under as there wasn't much on top.   I figured out pretty quick in the book they were talking about a top.



 I always wondered how Americans never learned to use the word jumpers.. it's not a slang word as some people might  think  it's the proper word for a piece of knitwear that you put on top of your shirt etc ..we call them, Jumpers, jerseys, sweaters, etc..but mostly they're known as  jumpers..


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 16, 2015)

In Canada a jumper is a sleeveless dress like garment worn over a blouse or sweater.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 16, 2015)

Flannel manties in autumn colors if you must know.  Pics by request...


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 16, 2015)

Black silk pajamas covered  in a pattern of gold dragons.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 16, 2015)

Wow!  Forget mermaid, you are now the dragon lady...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 16, 2015)

Navy Blue dress slacks.. a Navy blue pull over top with a Cream and navy stripped sweater.   Not exactly black silk jammies... but I'm getting ready for work.. and I do OK...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 16, 2015)

Are you a navy corps man?


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 16, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> In Canada a jumper is a sleeveless dress like garment worn over a blouse or sweater.



I still say sweater, never got the hang of saying jumper.  In fact, I have no idea what the word is here for the dress you described which I've always called a jumper.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2015)

Today, I'm wearing navy blue skinny jeans...and a Navy blue V neck  Tunic style jumper with a white vest top underneath


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 16, 2015)

And here I sit still in my jammies! When I get dressed, it will be in grubby jeans and a sweatshirt for working in the garden.


----------



## Pam (Nov 16, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I still say sweater, never got the hang of saying jumper.  In fact, I have no idea what the word is here for the dress you described which I've always called a jumper.



It's a pinafore dress, Annie.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 16, 2015)

......still in my gown and fuzzy socks..later it will be sweat pants and a t shirt.


----------



## hangover (Nov 16, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Well, nice feet if nothing else.


Not my feet...they're the feet of a model on the site that I buy my clothes from.

I provided the link if anybody wants to go shopping.


----------



## hangover (Nov 16, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> Hangover, love the whole outfit! My t shirts come from Northern Sun. My favorite is a drawing of Shakespeare with the caption " This **** Writes Itself". Also did you know What are you wearing is sometimes the intro to colorful conversation...I know my minds in the gutter. Nothing racy here a pale green sweater and jeans.
> 
> Interesting how "dressing up" can make us feel though. I have an interview on Tuesday. Have to be on the freaking train by 7am. But I have a outfit picked out already. Long black skirt, a cover sweater...hubby says it make me look like an Italian widow but I don't know. The change to a dress and tasteful jewelry makes me hold my head up higher.



I buy a lot of my t-shirts from northern sun. I had them make a bunch of shirts that have the chorus of a song I wrote. Says, "Jesus came back to save us, but they locked him up in Arizona. Didn't have no papers, he's an illegal alien."


----------



## tortiecat (Nov 16, 2015)

Aqua slacks and a white sweater - it is 6 degrees Celcius here.
My weakness is cashmere sweater but I don't wear them
around the apt.  Need something washable for everyday wear.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 16, 2015)

late start, undecided as yet.  will be heading out to the library soon, so I need to decide fast though.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 16, 2015)

Cold and wet and windy again here today, so sweat pants and heavy top.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 16, 2015)

Leggings, tshirt and sweatjacket.


----------



## Kadee (Nov 16, 2015)

Its only 7.50 Am here so I still have my nightie and long dressing gown on, my excuse is I have all that heart monitor stuff on cords everywhere as well as the waist belt with the monitor itself ,don't take it back untill 2 pm ,can't have a shower so I'll just go brush my teeth have a wash and decide what I'll do for the rest of the day


----------



## AprilT (Nov 16, 2015)

I ended up wearing a pair of black palazzo pants not sure what to call the top but a sleeveless top with a draw string  purplish/pink water color tones and a matching lite open front top over it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 17, 2015)

Spandex capricious and a wicking top. At the gym.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 17, 2015)

Brown dress slacks.. a leopard print shell with a brown jacket.. and brown heels.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 17, 2015)

This is getting to girlie for me...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 17, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> This is getting to girlie for me...




Oh sure....  not judging by your avatar Mrs. Doubtfire.


----------



## hangover (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 17, 2015)

My people are frantically going thru my vast photo files to find a great photo that will be suitable for framing...


----------



## hangover (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm customizing a few new t-shirts.....

Life is like a roll of toilet paper...the closer you get to the end, the faster it goes.

Death is like a doorknob...everybody gets a turn.

Elephants and jaskasses are just dumb animals.


----------



## AprilSun (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm wearing sweats! I've got a dentist appointment this afternoon, so I'll get my shower and put a clean pair of sweats on. If I could get by with it, I would wear them year round because they are so comfortable. But, they would get hot in the summer here.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 18, 2015)

I had a custom shirt made last year. The front said " He is not a pit bull. He is an American Bull Dog and...on the back " ...he will not eat your children, unless they are stuffed with peanut butter."

Today's outing includes looking for a pair or two of new jeans. So frustrating...just want fairly tight, bit of spandex for comfort and boot cut. You look at women's jeans in a typical store and there are so many choices your eyes will cross. There should be a brand called Boomer Wear. Comfortable, but still edgy enough to be flattering. I don't want to be one of those women wearing pastel stretch pants with no butt.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 18, 2015)

Wearing jade green tunic top with embroidered Buddha, black skinny jeans, leather earrings,hair up in a Gibson girl bun a la Katherine Hepburn. When I go out will add long black leather coat and metallic gold cowboy boots.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 18, 2015)

Blue and white checkered shorts and a I love Norwich, NY tee.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 18, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Wearing jade green tunic top with embroidered Buddha, black skinny jeans, leather earrings,hair up in a Gibson girl bun a la Katherine Hepburn. When I go out will add long black leather coat and metallic gold cowboy boots.



Cool!


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 18, 2015)

Black Bruge Zot (Belgian beer) tshirt with black and white Thai pants with elephants on them.  And as always, my plantar fasciitis support slippers.


----------



## hangover (Nov 18, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Wearing jade green tunic top with embroidered Buddha, black skinny jeans, leather earrings,hair up in a Gibson girl bun a la Katherine Hepburn. When I go out will add long black leather coat and metallic gold cowboy boots.



Stylin'!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2015)

I wore nothing today except one diamond encrusted  pink sock, and a studded 22 carat gold  belt...no need for anything  else because I'm a style Icon ...   everyone I passed couldn't keep their admiring eyes from taking in my full form, ,  I'm very  used to getting admiring looks when I'm out but this today seemed so much more than usual and although flattered I really couldn't figure out why my beauty seemed to be blinding so many today in particular......but now at home and  I realise  on reflection , we did have verrry cold  80mph gale force winds today so probably people were just totally surprised  because I wasn't wearing  a ..




































:winter1:


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 18, 2015)

Black jeggings, thick white socks, black slippers (looks like I’m about to do the MJ Moonwalk). Beige T-shirt, no earrings, red lipgloss, hair pulled back, navy sweatband. Gonna put on my Hanes black hoodie and sashay out to the recycling bin.


----------



## hangover (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 19, 2015)

Soft navy leggings, gray and blue long sleeved Michigan shirt.


----------



## hangover (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Black jeggings, thick white socks, black slippers (looks like I’m about to do the MJ Moonwalk). Beige T-shirt, no earrings, red lipgloss, hair pulled back, navy sweatband. Gonna put on my Hanes black hoodie and sashay out to the recycling bin.



:lol: Applecruncher, I bet you do do the moonwalk when the music's right....I know I do even when not dressed the part (and fail).


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 20, 2015)

Black quilted silk Chinese jacket with red flower pattern. Red dress pants. Hair in French braid. Must look reasonably mainstream when I speak to Intercultural Society.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 20, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I wore nothing today except one diamond encrusted  pink sock, and a studded 22 carat gold  belt...no need for anything  else because I'm a style Icon ...   everyone I passed couldn't keep their admiring eyes from taking in my full form, ,  I'm very  used to getting admiring looks when I'm out but this today seemed so much more than usual and although flattered I really couldn't figure out why my beauty seemed to be blinding so many today in particular......but now at home and  I realise  on reflection , we did have verrry cold  80mph gale force winds today so probably people were just totally surprised  because I wasn't wearing  a ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holly, Was that YOU riding side-saddle through Coventry  on a white horse;  or am I thinking of somebody else?

(BTW,  That's where the expression "Hooray for our side!"  came from.)


----------



## hangover (Nov 20, 2015)

Just got out of the shower, and put this t-shirt on....


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Holly, Was that YOU riding side-saddle through Coventry  on a white horse;  or am I thinking of somebody else?
> 
> (BTW,  That's where the expression "Hooray for our side!"  came from.)




LOL...no Pappy that was my great, great, great Granny...she was also a style Icon dontchaknow...


----------



## Cookie (Nov 20, 2015)

I am wearing some soup on my T-shirt.  Going to swab it off.  Dern!


----------

